# Who is planning to attend AMA Specialty



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I asked this question via a post several months ago, but I have recently heard that a lot of ppl I know are planning to come to Atlanta for this event. I'm trying to get an updated idea of who is definitely coming, who is planning to come, and who is still thinking about coming.
I also have a question about the Specialty, and it may have everything to do with my being "dog show illiterate". But why the heck is it so hard to find info on the details of this event? I can't find any info, and I'm a fairly intelligent person (keep your comments to yourselves, jokesters) - LOL.
I want to plan a get-together for SM'ers while everyone is in town. A couple of ppl recommended it take place at the same hotel as the event, to make it easier for everyone. I think that sounds like a perfect idea, but guess what? I can't even find out where it's being held!
I know my friends on SM will have the info I'm looking for ...

xoxo
Heidi Ho


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am planning on being there - just need to book a room soon! 

Here's the info from the site 

May 6 - May 9, 2010
Hilton Atlanta Airport Hotel


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm still thinking about it. It comes at a very busy time of the year for me.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wonder who did the maltese on the peach artwork? It's darling!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, I really like that too ... the artwork is lovely.

Brit, I ADORE Cosy's new siggy! She's so adorable, and Tchelsi's been coveting that dress forever that Miss Cosy is donning, but I can't remember who makes it ... ?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina and I will be there!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well thank you, Mandinka! That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846506


> Yes, I really like that too ... the artwork is lovely.
> 
> Brit, I ADORE Cosy's new siggy! She's so adorable, and Tchelsi's been coveting that dress forever that Miss Cosy is donning, but I can't remember who makes it ... ?[/B]



The dress is made by our own Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique. It's called the Charlotte dress.
Thank you so much for the kind comments.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That artwork is lovely, the malt in the art work could be Bonnie's Rumor or a little malt Toppa(Ch. Ta-Jon's Top of the Morning To 
You). Remember Toppa? From last year's specialty: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46350&hl=


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK - according to the gentleman (in Hilton Atlanta reservations) that I just spoke with:

regular standard room rate: $139
group rate when you mention AMA at booking: $99

I asked if there were any pet fees, to which he replied there is a $50 *non-refundable* pet fee. He did not say it was a per-day charge, but a per-your-stay fee. Even still, this seems rather high to me, especially when you're a hotel hosting a dog show. Anyone know if that sounds standard? 

I think for most civilized people that have Malts, no one would ever know a dog had even been in a room where they stayed. My dogs are cleaner and much better behaved than I am!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I remeber on some other malt forum that the people that are staying for the specialty don't have to pay the "pet" fees. Hopefully somebody who knows better than me will see this and chime in.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be there but I won't be staying at the hotel as I live in Atlanta. Which means that I probably won't be able to take Nikki as what would I do with her during dinner?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie and I will be there, and Bogie (maybe). I was told there are no pet fees if you register as part of the AMA group. Eva Gillett is in charge of the event. You may want to contact her to verify information.

*www.unforgettablemaltese.com *


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....

Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..


Is there some criteria to enter this show??? Ava doesn't have any points. Geez, I don't know anything, do I? :blink: 

Tell me how this show works. Actually, I don't care if Ava is entered or not, I just want to bring her with me....she's a good traveller. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561


> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846528


> OK - according to the gentleman (in Hilton Atlanta reservations) that I just spoke with:
> 
> regular standard room rate: $139
> group rate when you mention AMA at booking: $99
> ...


I've never paid more than $25.00.


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Depending on who else is going you might be able to crate her in someone's room during dinner?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can drop her off in my room! I'm sure she'll be fine. i know i'll have Lucy with me but not sure who else. Hopefully one of Caira's new pups. We'll have to see!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571


> Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?[/B]


Suzan, that's what I'm considering doing. I'm working out some details regarding rooming with another SM buddy at the Hilton. 
I sure would love to see precious Nikki! :heart:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm hoping to be there with my girls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Nov 2 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846615


> I'm hoping to be there with my girls.[/B]



yeah!!!! :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846581


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can drop her off in my room! I'm sure she'll be fine. i know i'll have Lucy with me but not sure who else. Hopefully one of Caira's new pups. We'll have to see!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, are our Malts allowed to be at meals if they are in a stroller?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No dogs in restaurant/food areas.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846622


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846581





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can drop her off in my room! I'm sure she'll be fine. i know i'll have Lucy with me but not sure who else. Hopefully one of Caira's new pups. We'll have to see!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, are our Malts allowed to be at meals if they are in a stroller?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They aren't allowed in the gift shop or restaurants, but maybe there is outdoor seating? I'm not sure, I'll see if I can find out. Nationals is usually the one place where I dont' worry about my dogs barking in the hotel room because they are in good <strike>and loud</strike> company. In the actual show area, they are allowed but I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to be walked in the lobby or allowed on the lobby furniture. Last year, the hotel was very dog and people friendly so it wasn't an issue, but I think this is a more upscale hotel, so the rules will be stricter. Of course, if you have a stealthy carrier... AMA members and exhibitors are expected to abide by the rules though.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am planning to go and looking forward to it and meeting more SM'ers


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

We are going. I made my reservations a few months ago. Chloe, Katie and Chachi will be with us. I can't wait to see everyone. From what I understand a lot of people are going to this one. Yahoooooooooo


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Atlanta is only a few hours from me and I think it would be nice to go and see all the dogs and of course the vendors! LOL Of course I would like to take Perri if I went but I'm paranoid and do not feel comfortable leaving him in a hotel room by himself. When we travel he goes everywhere I go. 

So with the dinner they have there people would know to be on the lookout for dogs in bags I'm guessing, and there wouldn't be a way to sneak him in? For those who went last year, did people really not bring dogs in bags for the dinner?
I could always just skip the dinner part I guess, but I went to that link but didn't find a schedule of events. Is the dinner the only part of the event where they are not allowed?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I still have some time to figure out whether to bring Miss Nikki or not, and stay at the hotel. But as far as I know right now, I'll be there for dinner.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

A couple of hotel rules that must be followed:

No dogs left loose and unattended in rooms, nor baby-gated in bathrooms. They must be in crates or pens set on waterproof protective flooring.
Dogs must not be walked through any public areas inside the hotel (hallways, lobby, gift shops, etc.). Strollers are okay.
Dogs are not allowed in restaurants or bars.

I know that we all have PERFECT little ones and that it is very tempting to think that the rules have been set only for the less than perfect dogs. Wrong. The AMA relies heavily on getting good references from each hotel where a Specialty is held to aid in booking future Specialties. Some of the hotels that we have used have never hosted a Specialty before for any breed. The Atlanta Hilton is one. Please remember that our good behavior not only aids AMA in booking future Specialties but also aids ALL national breed clubs in booking future Specialties.

Thanks,

MaryH


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846628


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846622





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846581





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can drop her off in my room! I'm sure she'll be fine. i know i'll have Lucy with me but not sure who else. Hopefully one of Caira's new pups. We'll have to see!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, are our Malts allowed to be at meals if they are in a stroller?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They aren't allowed in the gift shop or restaurants, but maybe there is outdoor seating? I'm not sure, I'll see if I can find out. Nationals is usually the one place where I dont' worry about my dogs barking in the hotel room because they are in good <strike>and loud</strike> company. In the actual show area, they are allowed but I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to be walked in the lobby or allowed on the lobby furniture. Last year, the hotel was very dog and people friendly so it wasn't an issue, but I think this is a more upscale hotel, so the rules will be stricter. Of course, if you have a stealthy carrier... AMA members and exhibitors are expected to abide by the rules though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!! Isn't it a shame that the hotel is so picky about where dogs can be ... I understand that they should be confined but totally not allowed just is a shame... That's more strict than most stores in my town. Seems they could be more lenient for an event such as this .. .after all.. the whole point of the event is dog-related! Well, I'm sure I am preaching to the choir on this! If I go and take Claire I just want to be with her all the time!! I don't want her in the room alone.. If they have room service I will probably eat there, if I go...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe those of us who don't want to leave their Malts alone could all go out to dinner together, like to a restaurant with a patio with the dogs (I doubt several people together all with dog bags could pull off getting them inside lol), or could gather in one room and do the room service and even babysit others' dogs who want to go to the dinner but don't want them left alone.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - those are some pretty significant pet policies. I've stayed in some really super-nice hotels and have never had to abide by such strict pet rules. I'm surprised that such a non-dog-friendly establishment even agreed to host a dog event at all.
But of course we will obey all of their rules and regulations.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846677


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846628





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846622





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846581





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846571





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846569





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846561





> oh oh oh....I want to go!! I really want to gooo!!! I want to bring Ava with me.....
> 
> Yes, count me in, I think....I want to go..
> 
> ...


Pat, you enter it just like a regular show. There are the same classes, puppy, BBE, open, etc, no special thing required! I always do my entries on Infodog and you can enter that way. It doesn't close for a looooooong time though so we have a while! If she is finished by the show, you can enter her in Best of Breed (Carina did that last year with Cadeau) 

For those worried about what to do with your dogs during the dinner, etc, the dog are required to be crated or penned when you're not in your room. If you're worried about barking, your dog will be one of MANY who are barking (I always feel sorry for non-specialty guests!) 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I'll have to leave her at home as I will not be staying at the hotel since I live in Atlanta. Unless I decide to splurge and and get a room, who knows?
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can drop her off in my room! I'm sure she'll be fine. i know i'll have Lucy with me but not sure who else. Hopefully one of Caira's new pups. We'll have to see!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy, are our Malts allowed to be at meals if they are in a stroller?
[/B][/QUOTE]

They aren't allowed in the gift shop or restaurants, but maybe there is outdoor seating? I'm not sure, I'll see if I can find out. Nationals is usually the one place where I dont' worry about my dogs barking in the hotel room because they are in good <strike>and loud</strike> company. In the actual show area, they are allowed but I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to be walked in the lobby or allowed on the lobby furniture. Last year, the hotel was very dog and people friendly so it wasn't an issue, but I think this is a more upscale hotel, so the rules will be stricter. Of course, if you have a stealthy carrier... AMA members and exhibitors are expected to abide by the rules though. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!! Isn't it a shame that the hotel is so picky about where dogs can be ... I understand that they should be confined but totally not allowed just is a shame... That's more strict than most stores in my town. Seems they could be more lenient for an event such as this .. .after all.. the whole point of the event is dog-related! Well, I'm sure I am preaching to the choir on this! If I go and take Claire I just want to be with her all the time!! I don't want her in the room alone.. If they have room service I will probably eat there, if I go...
[/B][/QUOTE]

honestly, with the amount of dogs that will be there, if there weren't these rules in place, it could get really bad. Not everyone is a thoughtful dog owner. I remember my first Nationals in Arizona, Cathy and I were in the ball room and someone had their two unaltered boys running around without leashes. One of them lifted their leg on Cathy's girl Smudge and the lady was oblivious. Oh and at the Michigan specialty, someone had their dog running around without a leash outside and could care less what it was peeing on or trying to hump. I had my new Coach bag on the ground and he lifted his leg on it - believe me when I say I was not happy about it. The dog was trying to hump Lynda's girls and he also peed on her stroller wheels and when asked to not let the dog do that, the reply was that they didn't believe in doing anything that would damage his mindset about being a good stud dog, or something ridiculous like that. So yes, not everybody is thoughtful. And it just takes one person like that to make the hotel not want to take a chance with further specialties. Allowing dogs isn't a 'right', it's a privilege. I just stayed at a hotel that wouldn't even let me walk through the lobby with a dog, even in a crate or stroller. I had to go through the side doors. That was a new one, but I was just grateful that they allowed dogs at all, so i abided by their rules. 

The rules that Mary stated are the AMA rules, and are the same with each National specialty, regardless of the hotel.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm planning on being there and I'm really excited about it. I have several friends coming with me.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You make a good point, Stacy.

Wow, some of your past experiences sound like absolute nightmares!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 2 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846684


> Wow - those are some pretty significant pet policies. I've stayed in some really super-nice hotels and have never had to abide by such strict pet rules. I'm surprised that such a non-dog-friendly establishment even agreed to host a dog event at all.
> But of course we will obey all of their rules and regulations.[/B]


I've stayed in some very nice hotels also and I would venture to guess though that when I've stayed in those hotels there are probably 5-10 dogs in the entire hotel, not 200. The rules have been set for the safety of the dogs as well as for the comfort of the non-dog guests also staying at the hotel. Except at Specialties, when I travel with dogs I generally don't leave them alone in my room; I either take them with me while I buy takeout food or I order room service. And even when I'm in the room with my dogs I either have them on the bed with me (and I do bring a sheet from home to cover the bedspread) or I keep them in a pen set on some sort of waterproof floor (inexpensive plastic tablecloths from the dollar store work great). I may be the freaky one but I don't want my dogs crawling around under beds and on the carpet. Who knows what sort of cleaning agents or pesticides were put on the carpets before I got there? :bysmilie: 

MaryH


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846628


> They aren't allowed in the gift shop or restaurants, but maybe there is outdoor seating? I'm not sure, I'll see if I can find out. Nationals is usually the one place where I dont' worry about my *dogs barking in the hotel room because they are in good <strike>and loud</strike> company.* In the actual show area, they are allowed but I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to be walked in the lobby or allowed on the lobby furniture. Last year, the hotel was very dog and people friendly so it wasn't an issue, but I think this is a more upscale hotel, so the rules will be stricter. Of course, if you have a stealthy carrier... AMA members and exhibitors are expected to abide by the rules though. [/B]


Good to know!  
No, I'm sure Kenzie & Jax will both be quiet angels....  

QUOTE (MaryH @ Nov 2 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846669


> A couple of hotel rules that must be followed:
> 
> No dogs left loose and unattended in rooms, nor baby-gated in bathrooms. They must be in crates or pens set on waterproof protective flooring.
> Dogs must not be walked through any public areas inside the hotel (hallways, lobby, gift shops, etc.). Strollers are okay.
> ...


I personally think the no dogs left loose is a great rule. Can you imagine the cleaning ladies walking in to clean a room and a dog or 2 make a run for it? 

I think this specialty is going to be great and it seems like there is going to be a good turn out!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there with Riley.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of going and bringing Holly! It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Nov 2 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846683


> Maybe those of us who don't want to leave their Malts alone could all go out to dinner together, like to a restaurant with a patio with the dogs (I doubt several people together all with dog bags could pull off getting them inside lol), or could gather in one room and do the room service and even babysit others' dogs who want to go to the dinner but don't want them left alone.[/B]


The only thing is that this hotel is pretty far from the heart of Atlanta. It's at the airport. So a restaurant might be a challenge. But gathering in a room for room service might be a fun idea!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That's right, the hotel is at the airport, not anywhere near the city of Atlanta. There is limited (decent) dining near the airport. 

I travel all the time with Nikki, and we stay in pet-friendly establishments. When I am in the room with Nikki, she stays on the bed (with our own linens) or if we (rarely, I think only once) have to leave her in the room, she stays in her crate. We don't use cleaning/pesticide chemicals in our home, and we don't allow Nikki to come in contact with them while traveling, if we can help it. We don't take her to restaurants, as she isn't a service dog. We either eat in the room or if we are driving, we eat in the car. If we have our van and we want to eat in a restaurant (rare) Nikki will stay in the van (no one can see her and it is secure) while we eat dinner. I don't walk Nikki through the lobby or common areas, she stays in her travel bag - a Fundle bag. I've seen other people do it, and no one has given them a hard time about it as far as I know. The rules are across the board for each corporation, but the individual managers have leeway. 

The pet rules at hotels aren't made for toy dogs/lap dogs like our Malts, they're made for bigger dogs who by their size might create problems, but they can't have one rule for small dogs and one rule for big dogs. But one would think that if a hotel is hosting a Maltese event, there might be some leeway given. For an event, a hotel this size may open up a room as a "hospitality suite" to the event attendees. Perhaps they would give permission to allow dogs in the hospitality suite and have room service available. Or if the hotel isn't keen on that, perhaps there would be an outdoor area that they would allow a small gathering. This is a large hotel chain that is probably used to accomodating all sorts of events. 

*Of course we should all stick to the rules as per AMA, but if you are trying to organize a get-together during an event, it doesn't hurt to think outside the box, talk directly to the hotel manager, and see if the hotel will accommodate. *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846787


> That's right, the hotel is at the airport, not anywhere near the city of Atlanta. There is limited (decent) dining near the airport.
> 
> I travel all the time with Nikki, and we stay in pet-friendly establishments. When I am in the room with Nikki, she stays on the bed (with our own linens) or if we (rarely, I think only once) have to leave her in the room, she stays in her crate. We don't use cleaning/pesticide chemicals in our home, and we don't allow Nikki to come in contact with them while traveling, if we can help it. We don't take her to restaurants, as she isn't a service dog. We either eat in the room or if we are driving, we eat in the car. If we have our van and we want to eat in a restaurant (rare) Nikki will stay in the van (no one can see her and it is secure) while we eat dinner. I don't walk Nikki through the lobby or common areas, she stays in her travel bag - a Fundle bag. I've seen other people do it, and no one has given them a hard time about it as far as I know. The rules are across the board for each corporation, but the individual managers have leeway.
> 
> ...


Great points!!

Does anyone know what the event schedule is yet ... I'm trying to decide when to come/go, etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846787


> That's right, the hotel is at the airport, not anywhere near the city of Atlanta. There is limited (decent) dining near the airport.
> 
> I travel all the time with Nikki, and we stay in pet-friendly establishments. When I am in the room with Nikki, she stays on the bed (with our own linens) or if we (rarely, I think only once) have to leave her in the room, she stays in her crate. We don't use cleaning/pesticide chemicals in our home, and we don't allow Nikki to come in contact with them while traveling, if we can help it. We don't take her to restaurants, as she isn't a service dog. We either eat in the room or if we are driving, we eat in the car. If we have our van and we want to eat in a restaurant (rare) Nikki will stay in the van (no one can see her and it is secure) while we eat dinner. I don't walk Nikki through the lobby or common areas, she stays in her travel bag - a Fundle bag. I've seen other people do it, and no one has given them a hard time about it as far as I know. The rules are across the board for each corporation, but the individual managers have leeway.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the AMA does have a hospitality suite each year that is pretty darn generous. When you see the number of dogs that will be there, 'leeway' isn't really an option. Seriously. 200 + dogs is a lot! I know we think our dogs are better than any one elses, but I do know that there was difficulty finding a hotel willing to accomadate all of the dogs. As Mary said, we don't want to ruin it for future breed clubs. 

In Vancouver, we were allowed to meet up in the lobby with our dogs, so that is where I spent a large chunk of time. The fact that they had the most comfortable chairs was just a bonus, LOL. 

We order a lot of pizza at hotels, rather than leave our dogs. Maybe we can do that? I know the Maltese Magic group gets together several times and they usually go to dinner. I was nervous leaving my dogs the first time, but now I dont' even think twice about it, LOL. 

Can you imagine staying in a hotel with a Great Dane specialty? OMG. Or a standard poodle? Those dogs take up a lot of room!

Event schedule isn't out yet but I think the actual judging is sat and sun? Or friday and sat? I would need to go look it up, LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think the hospitality suite would be out as far as congregating with dogs. Really, it's 
a lot of fun to room jump with your dog. That is visiting others in their rooms or vice versa
to see each others' dogs. 

It really isn't fair or respectful to try and sneak a dog into a dinner, etc. at a specialty. Everyone
wants the hotel to welcome them back again someday. Also, if they still do the dinner as before,
it is a long evening since there are other activities that go on during and after dinner. It's a fun 
time and not a time to have to worry about a little dog in a bag.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846835


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846787





> That's right, the hotel is at the airport, not anywhere near the city of Atlanta. There is limited (decent) dining near the airport.
> 
> I travel all the time with Nikki, and we stay in pet-friendly establishments. When I am in the room with Nikki, she stays on the bed (with our own linens) or if we (rarely, I think only once) have to leave her in the room, she stays in her crate. We don't use cleaning/pesticide chemicals in our home, and we don't allow Nikki to come in contact with them while traveling, if we can help it. We don't take her to restaurants, as she isn't a service dog. We either eat in the room or if we are driving, we eat in the car. If we have our van and we want to eat in a restaurant (rare) Nikki will stay in the van (no one can see her and it is secure) while we eat dinner. I don't walk Nikki through the lobby or common areas, she stays in her travel bag - a Fundle bag. I've seen other people do it, and no one has given them a hard time about it as far as I know. The rules are across the board for each corporation, but the individual managers have leeway.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the AMA does have a hospitality suite each year that is pretty darn generous. When you see the number of dogs that will be there, 'leeway' isn't really an option. Seriously. 200 + dogs is a lot! I know we think our dogs are better than any one elses, but I do know that there was difficulty finding a hotel willing to accomadate all of the dogs. As Mary said, we don't want to ruin it for future breed clubs. 

In Vancouver, we were allowed to meet up in the lobby with our dogs, so that is where I spent a large chunk of time. The fact that they had the most comfortable chairs was just a bonus, LOL. 

We order a lot of pizza at hotels, rather than leave our dogs. Maybe we can do that? I know the Maltese Magic group gets together several times and they usually go to dinner. I was nervous leaving my dogs the first time, but now I dont' even think twice about it, LOL. 

Can you imagine staying in a hotel with a Great Dane specialty? OMG. Or a standard poodle? Those dogs take up a lot of room!

Event schedule isn't out yet but I think the actual judging is sat and sun? Or friday and sat? I would need to go look it up, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think this will be a fun National. I will be there with my new boy (Shu) that I received from Eva, he's a cute little guy and full of himself....LOl. I feel the dinner is too long and involving to have your Malt there. Most restaurants do not allow animals inside, unless it is a sidewalk cafe. In the evening I think it's good to have some down time for your pup's to be in their room guite and safe as a lot of people carry them around during the day to show them off which is great!
Just my thought's Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

About the schedule of events, I don't have definite times but here a good start for planning purposes ...

Thurs, 11/6 - White Excitement Party - a "hi, nice to see you again party", casual dress (preferably in white), light dining, cash bar, sometimes there's a DJ, usually starts around 6:30 or 7:00 and runs for a couple of hours. Dogs are not allowed.

Fri, 11/7 - Day of leisure, seminars will be held. Dogs are welcome.

Sat, 11/8 - Obedience and Sweepstakes judging in the morning, luncheon, AMA annual meeting in the afternoon. Dogs are welcome to all but the luncheon.

Sun, 11/9 - Jr. Showmanship and Conformation in the morning, boxed lunch break, Best of Breed judging immediately following lunch break. Dog are welcome. Cocktail Hour and Banquet start around 6:30. Dinner is followed by the annual auction. The evening goes late but people come and go after dinner. Dogs are not welcome.

When I first started going to Specialties I was very uncomfortable leaving my dogs alone in the room. But it really was the only way to go out to eat and visit with friends. I looked around and saw everybody else doing it and knowing that no one wants to put their dog in harms way I figured my dogs would be safe, too. And they always have been. As Brit said, room jumping is always fun.

MaryH


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't mean that SM members would necessarily take over the official AMA hospitality suite. 

What I meant was, some hotel concierges or managers might work with a group by setting aside a room for a fee, where SM members can congregate for our dinner - an "unofficial" hospitality suite, where pizza or room service could be ordered and the dogs were allowed. It might work out to be the same price as going out to dinner in the hotel restaurant. I think that it doesn't hurt to ask. Certain hotels can be very accommodating.

It wouldn't bother me too much to leave my dog (crated, of course) in a hotel room. However, since my dog isn't there to be in the show, I don't see the point of bringing her with me for the one night while I enjoy dinner with all of you if I have to crate her in a hotel room the entire time? I keep trying to come up with suggestions for us to keep our fluffs with us during the SM dinner.

I understand what you are saying about room jumping being fun, because I do it all the time at writer's conferences, but I think that Heidi's original thread was about SM members meeting for dinner?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846976


> I didn't mean that SM members would necessarily take over the official AMA hospitality suite.
> 
> What I meant was, some hotel concierges or managers might work with a group by setting aside a room for a fee, where SM members can congregate for our dinner - an "unofficial" hospitality suite, where pizza or room service could be ordered and the dogs were allowed. It might work out to be the same price as going out to dinner in the hotel restaurant. I think that it doesn't hurt to ask. Certain hotels can be very accommodating.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought you meant one of the planned dinner (the banquet or white excitement party)! Hopefully we can get something concrete planned!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 3 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846982


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846976





> I didn't mean that SM members would necessarily take over the official AMA hospitality suite.
> 
> What I meant was, some hotel concierges or managers might work with a group by setting aside a room for a fee, where SM members can congregate for our dinner - an "unofficial" hospitality suite, where pizza or room service could be ordered and the dogs were allowed. It might work out to be the same price as going out to dinner in the hotel restaurant. I think that it doesn't hurt to ask. Certain hotels can be very accommodating.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought you meant one of the planned dinner (the banquet or white excitement party)! Hopefully we can get something concrete planned!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, no problem at all, it was just that it seemed like the original idea was a SM get together, and I was trying to throw some ideas out on how to do that with the dogs, if at all possible. People get excited about an event and the conversation might veer... :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846993


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 3 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846982





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 3 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846976





> I didn't mean that SM members would necessarily take over the official AMA hospitality suite.
> 
> What I meant was, some hotel concierges or managers might work with a group by setting aside a room for a fee, where SM members can congregate for our dinner - an "unofficial" hospitality suite, where pizza or room service could be ordered and the dogs were allowed. It might work out to be the same price as going out to dinner in the hotel restaurant. I think that it doesn't hurt to ask. Certain hotels can be very accommodating.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought you meant one of the planned dinner (the banquet or white excitement party)! Hopefully we can get something concrete planned!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, no problem at all, it was just that it seemed like the original idea was a SM get together, and I was trying to throw some ideas out on how to do that with the dogs, if at all possible. People get excited about an event and the conversation might veer... :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe we could just meet in someone's room (whoever ends up with the biggest room :biggrin: ) and order some pizza/soda/etc... That way we can all hang out and the dogs can play. It may be a bit crowded, but maybe not...


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I've never been to one of these events and so since I live only 45 mins away I will definitely be there.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

*If we go*, me and my mom will volunteer to stay with any malts that the owners have to leave in the room. My mom(AND Gigi) are anti-social LOL and I don't really know many malt people personally besides the SM people, And besides, what's more fun than a room full of malts!? 

I really want to do the junior showmanship, since it will be my last year eligable to show Gigi in juniors(and she's already spayed). But with a malt like Gigi LOL, who knows if she'll tolerate that. We're still working on it, and she's getting better so who knows. 

If they are having it this year, when is the fashion show? Gigi may not know how to show in the ring but knows how to work a run-way. :biggrin: LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 3 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847082


> *If we go*, me and my mom will volunteer to stay with any malts that the owners have to leave in the room. My mom(AND Gigi) are anti-social LOL and I don't really know many malt people personally besides the SM people, And besides, what's more fun than a room full of malts!?
> 
> I really want to do the junior showmanship, since it will be my last year eligable to show Gigi in juniors(and she's already spayed). But with a malt like Gigi LOL, who knows if she'll tolerate that. We're still working on it, and she's getting better so who knows.
> 
> If they are having it this year, when is the fashion show? Gigi may not know how to show in the ring but knows how to work a run-way. :biggrin: LOL[/B]


That's very generous Briana!

You should enter juniors, just for the experience! I've asked for them to have a 'juniors clinic' as part of the seminars, but we'll see if that happens. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

We will be going. Hope to meet you all there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to go and bring Moxie. Not to enter, unless we're dong obedience by then, which I doubt we'll be ready...but who knows. 

Aside from no dogs in food areas etc. where can we bring them? Do they have to stay in the room all day? That's no fun! 
And i can't find any info as well. Every time you click on something on the site to try and find something out it links to a page that's not working.

Who can i call for some real info?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Nov 3 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847129


> Who can i call for some real info?[/B]


Eva Gillet(Unforgettable Maltese)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmm....for those of you entering the conformation competition, how on earth do you manage to travel (fly) with all that "stuff"????? I was considering entering Ava, but now I'm wondering if it's worth it.

I'd be flying by myself - carrying a dog crate, two suitcases (one for me and one for Ava) and a grooming table. :w00t: ....not only sounds expensive, but almost impossible to manage!!!!

Carrying her around the hotel "schmoozing" with all the SM members is sounding better all the time. And I'd probably have a little suitcase for her anyway, LOL.

Anyone have any tips for me to consider?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

DH is going on his boys golf trip so I know I would get the OK to go! Very tempting! 

Leslie and Pat...where are you gonna fly out of if you go?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 4 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847211


> DH is going on his boys golf trip so I know I would get the OK to go! Very tempting!
> 
> Leslie and Pat...where are you gonna fly out of if you go?[/B]



You can't get there from Atlantic City, so I'll most likely fly out of Philly.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 4 2009, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847198


> ummmm....for those of you entering the conformation competition, how on earth do you manage to travel (fly) with all that "stuff"????? I was considering entering Ava, but now I'm wondering if it's worth it.
> 
> I'd be flying by myself - carrying a dog crate, two suitcases (one for me and one for Ava) and a grooming table. :w00t: ....not only sounds expensive, but almost impossible to manage!!!!
> 
> ...


I think this sounds like fun. But, can you go if your dog is a rescue and you have no idea if he's a "real" maltese or not? Or is this just an event for breeders and owners? Sorry if this is a "stupid" question but I am so new to all of this and would love to get the chance to meet so many of my wonderful SM friends!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 4 2009, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847198


> ummmm....for those of you entering the conformation competition, how on earth do you manage to travel (fly) with all that "stuff"????? I was considering entering Ava, but now I'm wondering if it's worth it.
> 
> I'd be flying by myself - carrying a dog crate, two suitcases (one for me and one for Ava) and a grooming table. :w00t: ....not only sounds expensive, but almost impossible to manage!!!!
> 
> ...


It takes a bit of coordination, but it's do-able! I bring my Wonderwheeler and take it through the airport and check it plane side (like a real stroller) You just drop it off before you get on the plane and they bring it to you when you get off (no charge) I pack my table top in my 'dog suitcase' so the problem of grooming table is solved. The biggest trick is getting the two suitcases and the wonderwheeler in the airport, but if you have curbside check in or someone to drop you off, that isn't a problem. I usually have Marina with me, and we don't have curbside check in at our dinky airport, so she takes two suitcases and I take one and the wonderwheeler. At the airport, I load my laptop bag and the two carriers on the Wonder wheeler and then I don't have to carry anything through the airport, just wheel it. It's a lot easier on the back!

As far as grooming stuff, there will always be people you can borrow from (like me, LOL) For a blowdryer, I have one of those third arm things and that doubles as a grooming noose ringside (wrap the lead around it) Here is a pic from Nationals with Jackie and Soda using my cart and blowdryer. I miss my stand dryer when I have to fly but this works









I don't bring a crate but I bring an xpen that fits in my suitcase and just use the soft sided carriers. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 4 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847232


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 4 2009, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847198





> ummmm....for those of you entering the conformation competition, how on earth do you manage to travel (fly) with all that "stuff"????? I was considering entering Ava, but now I'm wondering if it's worth it.
> 
> I'd be flying by myself - carrying a dog crate, two suitcases (one for me and one for Ava) and a grooming table. :w00t: ....not only sounds expensive, but almost impossible to manage!!!!
> 
> ...


I think this sounds like fun. But, can you go if your dog is a rescue and you have no idea if he's a "real" maltese or not? Or is this just an event for breeders and owners? Sorry if this is a "stupid" question but I am so new to all of this and would love to get the chance to meet so many of my wonderful SM friends!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Anyone can go, Erin. By the way, Hunter looks like a maltese to me!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll bring my Edemco 6001 this year since I'm driving.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 4 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847252


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 4 2009, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847198





> ummmm....for those of you entering the conformation competition, how on earth do you manage to travel (fly) with all that "stuff"????? I was considering entering Ava, but now I'm wondering if it's worth it.
> 
> I'd be flying by myself - carrying a dog crate, two suitcases (one for me and one for Ava) and a grooming table. :w00t: ....not only sounds expensive, but almost impossible to manage!!!!
> 
> ...


It takes a bit of coordination, but it's do-able! I bring my Wonderwheeler and take it through the airport and check it plane side (like a real stroller) You just drop it off before you get on the plane and they bring it to you when you get off (no charge) I pack my table top in my 'dog suitcase' so the problem of grooming table is solved. The biggest trick is getting the two suitcases and the wonderwheeler in the airport, but if you have curbside check in or someone to drop you off, that isn't a problem. I usually have Marina with me, and we don't have curbside check in at our dinky airport, so she takes two suitcases and I take one and the wonderwheeler. At the airport, I load my laptop bag and the two carriers on the Wonder wheeler and then I don't have to carry anything through the airport, just wheel it. It's a lot easier on the back!

As far as grooming stuff, there will always be people you can borrow from (like me, LOL) For a blowdryer, I have one of those third arm things and that doubles as a grooming noose ringside (wrap the lead around it) Here is a pic from Nationals with Jackie and Soda using my cart and blowdryer. I miss my stand dryer when I have to fly but this works









I don't bring a crate but I bring an xpen that fits in my suitcase and just use the soft sided carriers. 

Hope this helps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smstarz: At least I have time to think about this.....I wonder if my table top will fit into a suitcase?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 4 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847277


> I'll bring my Edemco 6001 this year since I'm driving.[/B]


yeah!!! Can I use it?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 4 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847279


> QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 4 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847277





> I'll bring my Edemco 6001 this year since I'm driving.[/B]


yeah!!! Can I use it? 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Only if Marina will entertain crazy Roo!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 2 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846507


> Marina and I will be there![/B]



I'll be there too! It's be my 5th one so I can't miss it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Stacy, I have a feeling it will be grooming fest in T and I's room again LOL


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We would to go, considering making a reservation to hold a room. Thanks for the info. Zoey can't wait to meet everyone & it would be her 1st flight.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What? You guys didn't know?? ........ I am one of the very special INTERNATIONAL guests!!! :chili: 

H & D's nana (my mum) has been booked to move into my house to look after them while I am gone.

I am flying into Cali to be Mandy's 'puppy mule' on the flight to Atlanta :biggrin: Not sure if I will be Jax or Kenzie's handler for the flight ... it all depends on which pup likes me the most :biggrin: I'll take <strike>Jax</strike> the quietest  



QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 3 2009, 08:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846499


> I am planning on being there - just need to book a room soon!
> 
> Here's the info from the site
> 
> ...



Yes, about that room, the Jovi dates have been announced, by the time you read this, you should have your tickets .... next job is to book our room!!!!

PS: As I will be missing H & D like crazy, and will be loving the Malt company (along with the humans of course!) ... I will be available for short term (maybe 1 or 2 hours) puppy sitting duties if anyone wants to go somewhere non pup friendly for a quick little trip. I can only offer short term, because I'm coming a long way, and I don't want to miss out on too much!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YEAH, JAC!!!!! So it's a done deal??? This is so awesome ... can't wait to finally meet my Jacqui in person! :wub: Woo Hoo!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jac!!!!! You're coming too????? WOW WEE!!!!!! This is so exciting!!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jac is coming! Yeah! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 5 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847552


> What? You guys didn't know?? ........ I am one of the very special INTERNATIONAL guests!!! :chili:
> 
> H & D's nana (my mum) has been booked to move into my house to look after them while I am gone.
> 
> ...





> I am planning on being there - just need to book a room soon!
> 
> Here's the info from the site
> 
> ...


Yes, about that room, the Jovi dates have been announced, by the time you read this, you should have your tickets .... next job is to book our room!!!!

PS: As I will be missing H & D like crazy, and will be loving the Malt company (along with the humans of course!) ... I will be available for short term (maybe 1 or 2 hours) puppy sitting duties if anyone wants to go somewhere non pup friendly for a quick little trip. I can only offer short term, because I'm coming a long way, and I don't want to miss out on too much!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you can take your pick! I figure if you're my mule, you should have an option 

The dates have been set, and the tickets have been purchased (5th row btw!!!) So, yes I will book our room shortly! 

Can't wait, the specialty is going to be fun!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 5 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847557


> YEAH, JAC!!!!! So it's a done deal??? This is so awesome ... can't wait to finally meet my Jacqui in person! :wub: Woo Hoo![/B]


It's getting 'done' ... I'm watching air fares, and just waiting for them to drop a bit ... they are a tad scary-high right now, but everything I read is telling me they will be coming down! I cant wait to meet you too Heidi!!! And Cherie, and the T's of course!!!

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 6 2009, 12:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847583


> Jac!!!!! You're coming too????? WOW WEE!!!!!! This is so exciting!!!!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]


You betcha Pat! I'm coming!!! I'm getting very excited too!! Will you just be bringing Ava, or will I get to meet your whole clan??

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847674


> OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jac is coming! Yeah! Looking forward to meeting you![/B]


I'm looking forward to meeting you & Angel too Lynne!! I can hardly wait ... but May is going to come around real quick I think! (especially while I am trying to save my butt off to buy the pups lots & lots of things to make up for being away!!)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 6 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847733


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 5 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847552





> What? You guys didn't know?? ........ I am one of the very special INTERNATIONAL guests!!! :chili:
> 
> H & D's nana (my mum) has been booked to move into my house to look after them while I am gone.
> 
> ...





> I am planning on being there - just need to book a room soon!
> 
> Here's the info from the site
> 
> ...


Yes, about that room, the Jovi dates have been announced, by the time you read this, you should have your tickets .... next job is to book our room!!!!

PS: As I will be missing H & D like crazy, and will be loving the Malt company (along with the humans of course!) ... I will be available for short term (maybe 1 or 2 hours) puppy sitting duties if anyone wants to go somewhere non pup friendly for a quick little trip. I can only offer short term, because I'm coming a long way, and I don't want to miss out on too much!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you can take your pick! I figure if you're my mule, you should have an option 

The dates have been set, and the tickets have been purchased (5th row btw!!!) So, yes I will book our room shortly! 

Can't wait, the specialty is going to be fun!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Woooohooo!! Great tickets!! Well done! I wont let you forget to book our room, don't worry!


----------

